# Eta's - The Most Important Rule



## tupoar (Oct 13, 2011)

Hopefully this will become a sticky before too long but to all newbies and non newbies, hopefully this will answer the most commonly asked question on this and many other forums.

*To all,*

_There are no ETA's. Why? It's quite simple. Perfection has no time limits. If you want something that works 99%+ correctly then you have to wait. Simple as that._ _And you'll be pushed to get an answer from a developer. The more time they spend answering these sort of questions, the less time they have for coding/fixing/testing etc..._

*To those who already know this,*

_Not everyone has time to find and/or read the rules._ _If someone has only a few posts to their name then it's liable that they don't know the rules when asking about ETA's. Although it is a thankless task, a simple reminder of the fact there are no ETA's breeds good karma. A school master was once a school boy. We've all been there at some point._

*To those who keep asking about ETA's,*

_Expect rudeness of the highest order. If you're lucky, you'll get banned._

Dr T.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nicely put !!!


----------



## boss13 (Oct 15, 2011)

As far as this is understandable at the same time I can see the point of those who ask. There has been an obvious slow down since Alpha 1, and I know the CM team owes nobody anything. Bless them for what they have done for the touchpad so far, and I hope a fully working, minimal bugs port will be made available soon by them.

I guess the excitement with how the porting of Android to the Touchpad started it seemed like by now we would all have several ports to choose from, but yet there is only CM7 and that is Alpha 2 at best. Those that aren't familiar with CM and their rules, I see why they keep asking.

The wait continues.....


----------



## bobdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

tupoar said:


> _Not everyone has time to find and/or read the rules._ _If someone has only a few posts to their name then it's liable that they don't know the rules when asking about ETA's. Although it is a thankless task, a simple reminder of the fact there are no ETA's breeds good karma. A school master was once a school boy. We've all been there at some point._


If they have time to make an account here they should have enough time and respect to read the rules.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Let's just go with the stock answer:

'Two Weeks'


----------



## colonel panic (Jun 14, 2011)

bobdarkside said:


> If they have time to make an account here they should have enough time and respect to read the rules.


I don't believe the Rootzwiki forum rules include the Cyanogen rules.

This whole "don't ask about ETAs" thing is out of hand here. I seriously doubt that the CM devs are being inconvenienced by a few random questions on a random forum, some people think they are being vicariously pissed off for them. IMO.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

they're not inconvenienced by it, but it is annoying because every self entitled newbie and noobs come in and ask without even reading. If you even enter the IRC channel, the topic gives you a link that tells you NOT to ask for the ETA.
On the other hand, this was actually mentioned before even the alpha was released. It was actually in the first few lines. Now that the alpha is out and the thread was completely revamped, that "do not ask for eta" line is not there anymore. BUt at this point, those who have time to register and/or lurk should notice by now that you just don't ask for etas. I hope this thread gets stickied so now they would have no excuse to say, "but it wasn't there!"


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

whens the beta released?


----------



## richk2 (Oct 16, 2011)

nm


----------

